# Sweet rod



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Tommy, Just bought a custom built CCP 10' 1-4 and boy does that rod feel awesome! I can't wait to see how it does with a Stingsilver, I would be willing to bet it will send it bye,bye it sure has good feel to it nice and light! I will let you know how it goes! FLEE


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Loooking forward to the report!!

Tommy


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Tommy, You wouldn't happen to have one of your rod sleeves layn around that would fit the 10' would ya? If so sure would like to purchase one! Thank you sir, Flee


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I bet there's one in the garage....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SF, you gonna love that rod. Mine will send a glass minnow outta sight....


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Well finally got to run the rod through some paces and it did great just like I thought! It did surprise me on the stingsilver end though they are a little light for it and I would agree with Susan it loves 2 and will sling three real well which is great cause I got it to throw that and a couple sandfleas! Rod is very light and easy to fish threw it all day at the Jack Crevalle'ss and it wore them out and not me lol! Now it's off for the sea mullet hunt and hopefully some Pomps! Great job Tommy great rod with a good price! Have you thought of a 9' version yet for those of us going back to the trough LOL? Great Rod getcha one!


----------

